# for sale by owner



## zulu42 (Jan 6, 2018)

I thought it might stand out from the standard craigslist photo


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2018)

How are you going to sell the plane when it's covered up by the moped?


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 6, 2018)

oohhhh them's fightin' words lol


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2018)

480sparky said:


> How are you going to sell the plane when it's covered up by the moped?



Exactly! I mean, like, you know, who's even gonna' call to make a lowball offer on the plane when there's that silly scooter blocking the view! What were you thinkin' man?

Oh well, all is not lost yet. You could do a nice* selective color re-processing *of this shot, and maybe get a buyer for the plane! Might be worth it!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Designer (Jan 7, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I thought it might stand out from the standard craigslist photo


That it most certainly is!  Well done!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks Desinger!

@480sparky and @Derrel , please see the above post for the preferrred critique format.

To the point, on topic, and POSITIVE.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2018)

Ummm...480sparky's post is supposed to be humorous, and my post, which quotes his post [indicating a specific and direct-reply-to status], is also a similar, humorous reply. Perhaps the humor in our posts wasn't clear to you, or you're not familiar with our commenting styles? I am sorry if you felt disrespected or hurt in any,any way; that was not my intent, and I am positive it was not 480sparky's intent!

Your very own reply to 480sparky's post indicated that you _understood the joke_, when you wrote, "*oohhhh them's fightin' words lol*", so I'm confused by your reply to both of us, later in the thread.

The photo very much does as you wrote, " stand out from the standard craigslist photo" It's far,far better than a standard Craigslist shot, many of which are drecky phone snaps, or quickly-snapped d-slr shots with sketchy lighting. *It's a fine, fine for-sale shot!*

So, how much are you asking for the plane? Is it still available? 

(I've sold a lot of stuff on CL, and am familiar with the lowballers, the scammers, etc. It's an unusual marketplace, for sure.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh, Derrel, absolutely. My responses were all intended to be interpreted in the same humorous vein. My dry sarcasm often doesn't translate to text, and I felt no disrespect. In fact, being on the receiving end of a friendly and funny jab made me feel part of the group!

My dickish request for only direct and positive critique was made with tongue firmly in cheek.

If I sell that plane, imagine the GAS fund...

I should try to sell it. Nobody seems to want a moped in freezing weather.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Thanks Desinger!
> 
> @480sparky and @Derrel , please see the above post for the preferrred critique format.
> 
> To the point, on topic, and POSITIVE.





zulu42 said:


> Oh, Derrel, absolutely. My responses were all intended to be interpreted in the same humorous vein. My dry sarcasm often doesn't translate to text, and I felt no disrespect. In fact, being on the receiving end of a friendly and funny jab made me feel part of the group!
> 
> My dickish request for only direct and positive critique was made with tongue firmly in cheek.
> 
> ...



Ohhh...boy...I totally missed the dry sarcasm from ya', dude! *Touche!* Ya' got me!

And yes, nobody wants a motorcycle this time of year...but as soon as "shorts weather" hits, or college spring break approaches, that bike will sell more easily than now, in early January. Same thing here with boats right now, but as soon as spring salmon season starts, boats suddenly fill CL and the classified ad newspapers, and start selling.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2018)

So, the plane. 

It's literally a steal at $750k, but, because I am acting as a self-certified agent of the unaware seller, I must insist in a cash payment in US currency, and for your troobles, I yam prepared to offer you an imbediate discount of $300k

The photo was a 20 second exposure. I light painted the bike with a flickering 18 inch flourescent shop light.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 7, 2018)

I sympathise Zulu42. I've managed to insult half the internet community from time to time with my attempts at humour.

Will you take a cheque for the plane and deliver to Nigeria? A friend of a friend just helped the Finance Minister get an unclaimed multi million dollar inheritance and he's expecting his share _any_ day now!... 

Trust me, I'm a photographer.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll send you a cashiers check for $500,000 for the plane.  I'll have a courier pick it up next week, and you can pay the shipping out of that $500k.


Oh, and is the bike part of the sale? 



Granddad said:


> I sympathise Zulu42. I've managed to insult half the internet community from time to ............



I suffer the same affliction.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lol I insult people in person, too. I made an innapropriate joke at a Christmas party this year. I think about a third of the people thought it was hilarious, a third were slightly annoyed, and the remainder think I am a terrible person.

If I'm going to steal a jet, I'll get a better one. Have your Nigerian cohorts come up with a phony draft for about 15 mil.


----------

